# Budget Light (Yinding, BT21, BCA2, XT40 and X3) Beam Shot Comparison



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok let me first thank Jokaankit for helping me take these beam shots. We took beam shots of all the popular budget lights again now that the trail is defrosted and green.

Low
Niteighter BT21 Low (not comparable to others Low)
Nghtfighter BT21 Medium (comparable to others Low)
Yinding 
Nitenumen BCA2
SolarStorm X3
SolarStorm XT40


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Medium
Nitefighter BT21 High (really Medium)







Yinding 







SolarStorm X3







Solarstorm XT40








No Real Medium on the Nitenumen BCA2 since one side on has High and Low


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

High
Nitefighter BT21 Turbo







Yinding







Nitenumen BCA2







Solarstorm X3







Solarstorm XT40


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

I take it the Yinding in those shots was the Cool White version? Color looks about the same as that of the Nitenumen. Also am guessing the camera accentuated the yellow tint of the Neutral Whites? Because none of my lamps look that warm to my eye save for maybe my BT40S, but that is XP G2 whatever rather than XM L2 3C.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Just my Opinion

Nitefighter BT21
Nitefighter BT21 1800LM 2 LEDs Cree XM L2 Water - resistant Mountain Bike Lights-31.29 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com (lighthead)
Nitefighter BT21 1800LM Cree XM L2 2 LEDs Water - resistant Mountain Bike Lights-58.59 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com (Kit)

Defintely a quality light with a very wide square beam pattern that really lights the trail. Low is not very bright, so for slow speed stuff only. Med, High, Turbo will be used the most. This is one of the brightest of the bunch hands down. Turbo will impress you for sure, unfortunately even though it never stepped down, it gets very hot on Turbo, so its reserved for high speed runs, cold days and part time use. I would say brightness wise its comparable to the X3 and XT40.

For those starting out, this is the Kit to buy. Eveything thing is well made and the case is a nice touch. Overall its a great bar light and at a great price. Thanks to Tigris for getting it.

Yinding
Yinding 900 Lumens CREE XM L2 2 LEDs 4 Modes Headlight Cycling Lamp ( Neutral White )-28.30 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com (Light Head)
Yinding 900Lm CREE XM L2 2 LEDs 4 Modes Headlight Lamp Set ( 4 x 18650 Battery Neutral White US Plug )-40.82 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com (Kit)
What can you say about the Yinding that hasn't been said. You cant find a better made small light in its class. Waterproofing and thermal transfer are the best of the group and this light is just plain bright. It remains my favorite, partly because its just so small and well built.

Nitenumen BCA2 
Nitenumen BC - A2 Cree XML L2 + R5 Water - resistant Dual Distance Beam LED Headlight - 1100Lm 4 Modes 4 x 18650 Battery-48.98 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com (kit)
The Nitenumen surprised me, it just has the best of both flood and spot of any light I've used. On high this light throws really far while still putting light over the front tire. The reflectors do cause a ring in the beam yet work well. Add in a remote for usability and its a nice light. I will ride test it more to really see performance.

Solarstorm X3
Solarstorm X3 3 Cree XM L2 Neutral LEDs Headlamp - 2200 Lumens 4 Modes-24.07 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com (Light Head)
A very bright light with a good hot spot. This light is best for handlebar use and combined with the XT40 on the helmet and some quality batteries, this is a super combo. Only wish is better thermal transfer. The light doesn't over heat or step down, yet thermal construction could be better.

Solarstorm XT40
Solarstorm XT40 2800Lm 4 Modes CREE XM L2 4 LEDs LED Headlamp ( Neutral White )-30.29 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com (Light Head)
This is my helmet light of choice, it is very light and has the best throw of the group. There isn't a strong hot spot like the X3, just a nice diffused light. Like the X3, construction could be better, especially the front cover which has known to start cracking near the screws.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

andychrist said:


> I take it the Yinding in those shots was the Cool White version? Color looks about the same as that of the Nitenumen. Also am guessing the camera accentuated the yellow tint of the Neutral Whites? Because none of my lamps look that warm to my eye save for maybe my BT40S, but that is XP G2 whatever rather than XM L2 3C.


Ya, they all look the same when off and I grabbed the wrong one. It is a bit difficult to get exact white balance at night and not having a white sheet, we dialed it in until what we saw on the camera screen was close to what we saw on the trail.

If you look at the pics closely, you can see where each is strongest.


----------



## RoadTire (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice work! I appreciate the attempt to get the color close to what we actually see.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm totally new to lights. But, I think one of these might be my first light. I have an older and a new Met Parachute helmet. I need to fiqure out how to mount a light to one of them.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thnx for the work GJHS!!! nice job! Can REALLY see how much cool white lights bleach out the trail versus the 3c-4c NW tint, CW brighter, NW you definately can see more detail and colors are not frozen wintertime looking

pretty much what im seeing between yinding and bt21. BT21 turbo gets hot just as yinding.

I actually went out tonight to try yinding on lid with bt21 on the bars (only half the time was I actually riding thats another long story but I got lost for 45 mins, fraking horse trails everywhere that make no sense and this trailset is new, VERY NEW no signage yet).

BT21 on the 30/45 whatever wide spot optics form LEDDNA/Fasttech on the bars and the glowworm/leddna 15 mix on the yinding for helmet.

Yinding gets WAY TOO HOT in 75-80 weather on medium at low speed, couldnt even think about high since trails are tight and never get to a decent speed. hell just using it as a headlight to get bike ready etc, it got rather warm. BT21 on the other hand was on medium most of the time at low speed and nothing barely felt different than outside, high got warm, went to turbo for a bit and wasnt bad at all till it got to low speed longer climbing, then it finally got good and hot, then once I got moving again was fine.

Love my yinding (boosted, blue, remote etc) but till fall hits, its going on the shelf, be pissed if heat kills the driver prematurely. BT21 getting helmet optic set up, mj880 clone going on bars since it has best thermal dissipation of everything I own and adapted for optics. and SS X3 my son claimed for his bar light (along with my black yinding for his lid).

But you can tell the throwers vs not. BT21 and nitenumen are pretty close, NM a bit better(but tint messes with appearance too), then ss x3 then obviously xt40 on top for throw.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*GJHS's Beam shot comparisons*

*@GJHS;*

Absolutely one of the best beam shot comparisons I've ever seen. Like tig said, your photos really highlight the difference between the cool white emitters and the neutrals. I'd be given you more greenies but the website won't let me. :thumbsup:

After viewing your photos I'm even more motivated to try a set of spot optics in the BT21! ( If it turns out that I really like the BT21 with spot optics I just might have to get me one of those fancy vanc gopro mounts.) I'm also happy to see how well the neutral XT40 does ( which I ordered just the other day  ). ( in Lisa Simpson voice > "Is it here yet?..is it here yet?...is it here yet? ) :smilewinkgrin:

Side notes: Just placed an order with "Outdoor Store" for a new P-60 drop-in to replace my previous drop-in which stopped working for some reason. This one will be using the _neutral version XP-L V6 3C tint._ Once again this will be a straight 3-mode ( 3A, Linear constant current driver )... ( 2% / 25% / 100% ) output. Noctigon copper MCPCB soldered directly to the brass pill! Should be great for those days when I want to go "wireless" on the helmet.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Great Beamshots GJHS! Really liking the throw from that XT40 for helmet use! Wait - where's the BT40s in this lineup?

-Garry


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Cat-Man-Do! Enlarging the photos will give you a great idea of each lights performance. That gate is a good distance away and only a few really show it. I run the Yinding or the X3 on the bars and the XT40 is my go to helmet light. Not just for the throw, also because it's very light and the beam is so smooth. There is no really defined hot spot to distract you. I think you will be very happy with the light, especially with the BT21.

I was skeptical about Neutrals in the beginning, now after a bunch of rides the tint is so much better on the eyes and gives up nothing in brightness.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

garrybunk said:


> Great Beamshots GJHS! Really liking the throw from that XT40 for helmet use! Wait - where's the BT40s in this lineup?
> 
> -Garry


I can ask GB to donate one to the cause. It would be interesting to see how it does against the rest.


----------



## RoadTire (Jan 6, 2014)

Agreed the warmer tone of the BT21 is better. Being able to put one wide and once throw optic, if desired, is another huge plus. Having to manually tilt down for oncoming traffic is a minus, but outweighed by tint and simplicity of one button brightness control. (though a simple on-off high beam button, similar to the Nitenumen, would be nice.)

Did I read run time on the medium/high (3rd setting) is 2 1/2 hours? That would be just enough for the ride home. I really need to ride faster.

I'm on a road bike at night, moderate temps so heating should never be a problem.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RoadTire said:


> Did I read run time on the medium/high (3rd setting) is 2 1/2 hours? That would be just enough for the ride home. I really need to ride faster.
> 
> I got 2:20 in turbo mode (highest setting) on a new standard battery (manual claims 2 hr. set on turbo) and the rating for high (3rd setting) is 4 hrs. so I'm guessing you should get a least that. So no need to ride faster unless you want to!
> Mole


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

The real surprise for me is the beam pattern of the nitenumen, which looks nearly perfect. Wondering if it's a good candidate for modding? How is the thermal transfer on that one?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Alright was trying to figure out how not to have to shelf my yinding for the summer and "Bazinga" it hit me. I have that big finned custom mount from vanc....20mm wide base with fins to match. Stuck to my mj880 clone. Oh ya problem solved!!!! Still runs on the warmer side of things but not blazing hot anymore.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

RoadTire said:


> Agreed the warmer tone of the BT21 is better. Being able to put one wide and once throw optic, if desired, is another huge plus. Having to manually tilt down for oncoming traffic is a minus, but outweighed by tint and simplicity of one button brightness control. (though a simple on-off high beam button, similar to the Nitenumen, would be nice.)
> 
> Did I read run time on the medium/high (3rd setting) is 2 1/2 hours? That would be just enough for the ride home. I really need to ride faster.
> 
> I'm on a road bike at night, moderate temps so heating should never be a problem.


I've found the low mode of the BT21 to be quite useful on the road. Not enough light for fast riding but works great when riding slow-medium, in high traffic or when you don't want to blind people. When in low if you point it down a bit, it not only lights up the road better closer to the bike but it creates a natural upper cut-off. Nevertheless, when in higher modes the BT21 beam pattern carries pretty far when on a smooth road. Good for you but maybe not so good for on-coming traffic as the beam pattern is quite wide. On the higher modes, "It will reach across to the other side of the road".


----------



## RoadTire (Jan 6, 2014)

Cat-man-do said:


> When in low if you point it down a bit, it not only lights up the road better closer to the bike but *it creates a natural upper cut-off*. Nevertheless, when *in higher modes* the BT21 beam pattern *carries pretty far* when on a smooth road. Good for you but maybe not so good for on-coming traffic as the beam pattern is quite wide. On the higher modes, "*It will reach across to the other side of the road*".


You summarized exactly the results I am looking for. :thumbsup: The high mode is empty dark road and rail trails - safety, or at least the illusion of safety, being alone and riding 15 - 24 mph, maybe a little distracted or fatigued.

The rough crappy road part of my commute will benefit from the low pointing / low mode as there is also more traffic.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm considering two BT21 lights, one on the bar one on my helmet, for trail riding with some road to get to the trail,


----------



## Advard (Sep 26, 2008)

The beam shot comparisons is very helpful. But it is not the first time when I suppose
that in this case, the potential of the SS X3 is not entirely used. It has a more bright hotspot - it should shoot slightly higher, may be. We should lose the light at the wheel little, that need only a low speed, but away will be seen better??


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Fair enough, though by nature the X3 is more floody than the XT40. Therefore the sweet spot is not position it too high. Can it make a decent helmet light? Yes though I like the diffused beam of the XT40 better.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Advard said:


> The beam shot comparisons is very helpful. But it is not the first time when I suppose
> that in this case, the potential of the SS X3 is not entirely used. It has a more bright hotspot - it should shoot slightly higher, may be. We should lose the light at the wheel little, that need only a low speed, but away will be seen better??


I agree with you. If I were to use the SSX3 on the bars I would point it straight ahead. The photo comparison shows it aimed slightly downward. Either way it works. If you want more illumination in the foreground you aim it down slightly. I use mine on the helmet so it is always aimed for maximum throw. For what it's worth I like the XT40 on the helmet better as well.


----------

